# Opteron 185 IHS Removal! + pics :) :)



## mandelore (May 1, 2007)

Hi all! well, getting a bit annoyed at the crappy stepping on my 185 opty and resulting temperatures, i decided to remove the Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS) and fix the peltier waterblock directly to the die's durface.  

Right, First of all i cleared my desk and got a decent work surface, then I collected the tools to butcher my cpu into submission  

Razer blades removed from shaving razors, to be used to cut around the IHS cap glue, a stanly knife for popping the cap off at the end of the process, solvent for cleaning off the thermal gunk, black foam pad for protecting the CPU's pins, Coollabs Liquid Metal thermal compound and cotton swabs for spreading this on the Silicone Die.







Below pic shows the recently extracted Opteron 185 CPU still coated with liquid pro






Here is a close up of the cleaned CPU showing the stepping as *LCBBE*






I started by taking the shaving razors and cutting into each othe the processors corners, using gentle rocking motions, carefully feeling for any internal component contact. I then used the razors corner to slice along the sides on the IHS. I also used a cotton swab to add some solvent to help loosed the glue holding the IHS onto the pcb.  After going around the CPU as best i could,I used the stanly knife to wedge along the length of the cpu and prise open the cap






Here is the processor without the IHS attached. You can clearly see the thermal gunk on the die, I also noted how heavy the IHS was, and how thick it was, a good 3mm of solid metal. Ouch.






Heres a close up of the CPU die all nice and shiny after a jolly good cleaning using solvent and swabs






And finally, here it is again, but with the liquid metal applied to the die  






I had to slightly modify the cpu retention bracked to accomodate for the 3mm gap after IHS removal. But booted to windows at stock frequencies to my relief, it appears to have worked!! Phew!    

Now my plan is to test against previous overclock tests and see how much (if any) I have knocked off the peak temperatures. 

Yeay for not killing my CPU 

I will update as I find out how well this has worked for overclocking


----------



## technicks (May 1, 2007)

Once i get my new system running i'm gonna give it a go on my 3700. And try to get to 3.0 or higher.

Nice job btw.


----------



## mandelore (May 1, 2007)

Cheerz, apparently sum peeps have got 20C drop in load temps on single core AMD's, however, be bleedin careful, one of those surface mount components could easily be lopped off, and Id hate to hear that happened 

Quoted from overclockersclub.com:

"For my 3500+, I had temperature problems with the IHS on. My load temps soared in excess of 65°C even with moderate vcore values, and a confirmed perfect AS5 application.

3500+ Venice with Thermalright SLK-948u and Vantec Tornado 92mm

Before (idle/load): 44°C / >65°C
After (idle/load): 35°C / 43°C"


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2007)

Since you're using pelt, how do you waterproof the exposed components?

You may have also given me the balls to try this on my Brisbane when it gets here, but only if I can't hit the 3.2Ghz I'm after.


----------



## p-jack (May 1, 2007)

nice job indeed!


----------



## mandelore (May 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Since you're using pelt, how do you waterproof the exposed components?



Gonna be running at above ambient temps atm, but getting some dielectric grease to coat the components in soon --> tho saying that, the gap and those components are sealed tight within a confined compartment, no additional moisture can possibly get in, so im probs ok for now

But, also the whole assembly is tightly sealed in neoprene


----------



## DRDNA (May 1, 2007)

4th picture take a good look cuz the 3F3E3D3s now have your (thumb finger) print


----------



## mandelore (May 1, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> 4th picture take a good look cuz the 3F3E3D3s now have your (thumb finger) print



yeah, well i gotta hold it somehow , suppose for the pic i shoulda cleaned it but i was taking pics as I went so didnt really think of that, and well im not all that paranoid hehe


----------



## technicks (May 1, 2007)

Yeah they are looking as we speak.


----------



## mandelore (May 2, 2007)

Sweeet! Ive made some progress  slowly working my way up the Mhz..

Ok, previously I was testing for stability.. needed
->1.325 Volts to get 2882Mhz @ 28/25C temp under load
now:
->1.3 Volts to get 2926Mhz @ *19/9C* under load!!! 

thats quite a drop in temperatures imo  hopefully as I keep pumping volts across and raising the frequency ill get better results.

Keep ya all updated


----------



## DRDNA (May 2, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## sipha (May 2, 2007)

Nice job ! Somthing I've not been brave enough to try as of yet


----------



## mandelore (May 2, 2007)

sipha said:


> Nice job ! Somthing I've not been brave enough to try as of yet



lol, im sure youd get a killer result if you did, esp if running at 4.4Ghz, actually, then again ur on phase aint you? so either way it would be chilly


----------



## KillZone (May 2, 2007)

I've done two 3500+ venice cores. Works great and I saw a large temp drop with the water setup. As long as your slow and careful its not that hard. Also have to be careful not to bend the pins. 

Have to make sure that your heatsink is touching the top of the core though with the extra gap where the IHS used to be. I usually check it once with some paste and just pull it off to make sure it has full contact. 

I did burn up one processor because of that mistake


----------



## mandelore (May 2, 2007)

KillZone said:


> I've done two 3500+ venice cores. Works great and I saw a large temp drop with the water setup. As long as your slow and careful its not that hard. Also have to be careful not to bend the pins.
> 
> Have to make sure that your heatsink is touching the top of the core though with the extra gap where the IHS used to be. I usually check it once with some paste and just pull it off to make sure it has full contact.
> 
> I did burn up one processor because of that mistake



yeah, had to cut some spacer brackets on the pelt block to get proper contact, or im certain id have boiled my cores haha, well i can laugh now coz its all over and done with  i bent 1 pin, but it was only slightly and easily fixed. 
What sort of temps did u end up with btw?


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2007)

Now to see if someone's got the kahonas to try this on a core2 processor! I haven't seen any pics of them with the IHS off...but that could also be interesting...or horrible! Good job man, looks to be worth the work!


----------



## mandelore (May 2, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Now to see if someone's got the kahonas to try this on a core2 processor! I haven't seen any pics of them with the IHS off...but that could also be interesting...or horrible! Good job man, looks to be worth the work!



yeah id like to see some naked Core2 duo action   id imagine that would get you one hellova good overclock, since intel chips seem to oc better than most dual core AMD's, well i think anyways


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2007)

Seeing you do this is making me seriously debate doing it to my Brisbane that's due in later today.


----------



## technicks (May 2, 2007)

The thing i am most sared of is crushing the core when placing the cooler.


----------



## mandelore (May 2, 2007)

technicks said:


> The thing i am most sared of is crushing the core when placing the cooler.



as long as you DONT apply uneven pressure the die can take many many pounds of crush pressure, however, not trying to put u off, but slight uneven pressure and theres a chance the die will snap or crack   got my pelt block TIGHT,actually probs tighter than i intended, but i tightened each screw a few turns alternating over about 5-10 minutes, lol my arm was sore after hehe


BTW, check out this site, will give tips for getting the IHS off and modifying amd retention brackets, (which may also apply to Intel) to compensate for loss of cpu height:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/a64-ihs-removal.php

I did hear on older Intel chips they bonded the IHS to the chip, and taking it off could, erm, take off the die, which would be particularly awful...


----------



## mandelore (May 2, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Seeing you do this is making me seriously debate doing it to my Brisbane that's due in later today.



Hay mate what cooler you gonna use on that chip?


----------



## technicks (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I watched that about a year back. Since then i always want to do it.


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hay mate what cooler you gonna use on that chip?


Swiftech Apogee GT


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

*Overclock results*

Hell yeah!!!!!!    

removing the IHS has made a universe of difference, and im still just in the middle of overclocking

Previously, i needed 1.55-1.6V to get around 3Ghz overclock, which resulted under load of temperatures around *60/65 on core0 and 50ish on Core1*

Now:  at just 1.25V i can get a whopping *2970Mhz oc*

and the load temperatures are shown in the core temp pic below






a huge *35ish Degree C drop in temperatures on core0 and 33ish drop on core1* under load for a similar overclock, thats just insane!!!
I therefore have major headroom for further overclocking (i hope) especially with those temperatures. damn, now if i had done this on my previous better stepping 185 opty...


----------



## technicks (May 4, 2007)

Yeah man that's what i'm talking about. So it's not only the temps that make i worth to do. but  it comes in pair with the voltage drop. Very nice indeed.

But i am not planning to do that on my new X2 4000 how tempting it is. 
I'm still thinking of doing it with my 3700. But i can use the cash that i can get for it to.. And not only the cash for the cpu but also for the mobo and ram.

But a second rig would be cool.


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

yeah its a bit of a risk to do, and I only resorted to this due to a bad stepping, as a sort of last resort, as my previous opty performed very well @ 3ghz with decent temperatures, so i wouldnt have really been needing to remove its IHS tbh


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

technicks said:


> Yeah man that's what i'm talking about. So it's not only the temps that make i worth to do. but  it comes in pair with the voltage drop. Very nice indeed.
> 
> But i am not planning to do that on my new X2 4000 how tempting it is.
> I'm still thinking of doing it with my 3700. But i can use the cash that i can get for it to.. And not only the cash for the cpu but also for the mobo and ram.
> ...



oh, and good luck with ur new rig mate


----------



## technicks (May 4, 2007)

Thanks. I really can't wait. I'm like a little kid right now, waiting for his birthday.


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

technicks said:


> Thanks. I really can't wait. I'm like a little kid right now, waiting for his birthday.



hehehe, yeah its cool getting a new piece of technology for yer rig. Even more when your getting a system overhaul or a new rig


----------



## rhythmeister (May 4, 2007)

Nice guide, shame the links from that overclockers club page don't work! I've been thinking about it myself for this 3700 Sandy but my temp's are decent enough I think and I may go 3800 x2 again cos they're cheap as chips now


----------



## technicks (May 4, 2007)

Yeah i slowly upgraded so it would be not such a big dig in the old wallet.


----------



## rhythmeister (May 4, 2007)

Where does that liquid pro TIM hail from?


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

Well... I think the removal of the IHS from this stepping opty 185 has remidied most of its issues, but a bad stepping is a bad stepping.

I could not get the processor stable at 3026Ghz with 11x multiplyer even when i pumped 1.58 Volts into it, which resulted in the temperatures soaring to 40+

I mean i "could" maybe if i kept upping the voltage which i can do on my volt modded mobo, but being honest, for a few extra Mhz on the core, the phenomanal voltage increase required just isnt worth it. I may try another multiplyer, or even the extra voltage, but running at  

*2970Mhz @ 1.25V* is far better than *3026Mhz @ 1.6ish + volts* with much higher temperatures

ahh well, maybe i could have on a better stepping, but i dont think its bad what i have got out of a sucky stepping. I can live with that (well not happily, but nowt I can do about that  )


----------



## technicks (May 4, 2007)

Well i think it's quit a improvement. Nice job.


----------



## Boneface (May 4, 2007)

Ive done it to 2 of my amds and on the 64 2800+ it dropped temps alot and let me go from 1.8ghz to 2.5 stable but when i did it to my 64 3200 i still got the temp drops but didnt help at all for overclocking. So it doesnt always work the way u want it to, But at least u get the temp drops which is always good


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Where does that liquid pro TIM hail from?



you can get it from here 

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=351

or 

http://www.xoxide.com/coollaboratory-liquidmetal-thermal-interface-material.html


----------



## Tatty_One (May 4, 2007)

I might have a few beers tonite (for courage) and give it a go on my E4300


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I might have a few beers tonite (for courage) and give it a go on my E4300



haha, good luck, i had a beer during my attempt too!  

was bleedin worrie when i came to remove the cap, incase i had chopped an ic/capacitor thingy off

Edit: oh yeah, check out ur retention mechanism incase it needs modifying etc, nuthin worse than removing ur IHS only to find ur cooler wont reach the chip


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 4, 2007)

you can remove the black or white retention guard around the chip. I did that for my AMD opty for my water cooling setup. Still have the retention plate on the bottom. I Wonder if this would be a wise thing to try on my Opty 165 CCBBE stepping? 

How did you get your volts to go that low??? My lowest setting on my Abit AT8 3200X CFX mobo only has default proc voltage as the lowest? Maybe I Should burn my cpu in from this afternoon til tomorrow afternoon and make it nice and toasty.


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> you can remove the black or white retention guard around the chip. I did that for my AMD opty for my water cooling setup. Still have the retention plate on the bottom. I Wonder if this would be a wise thing to try on my Opty 165 CCBBE stepping?
> 
> How did you get your volts to go that low??? My lowest setting on my Abit AT8 3200X CFX mobo only has default proc voltage as the lowest? Maybe I Should burn my cpu in from this afternoon til tomorrow afternoon and make it nice and toasty.



my mobo allows the lowest cpu voltage to be 0.8 volts 

only reason i needed the retention bracket left on was for the neoprene gasket seal, which sandwiches either side of the bracket.

Id imagine u may get some benefit from doing it on ur opty 165, but again , personal choice as risk is somewhat high


----------



## d44ve (May 4, 2007)

how does taking off the IHS allow you to use less voltage for the OC though?


----------



## d44ve (May 4, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I might have a few beers tonite (for courage) and give it a go on my E4300



hell, I will buy the beer if you do... I wanna do it to my e6600, but wayyyyyyy to scared to do that


----------



## ex_reven (May 4, 2007)

is intel or amd planning on improving IHS design?
I havnt seen it change and im curious...


----------



## technicks (May 4, 2007)

d44ve said:


> hell, I will buy the beer if you do... I wanna do it to my e6600, but wayyyyyyy to scared to do that



The Intell cpu's are way more difficult to do. http://www.legitreviews.com/article/402/2/

No propane torch is coming near my cpu. lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 4, 2007)

rofl. So you got the lower volt settings, doing a volt mod. Yeah, I Dont think I could do that to my motherboard.


----------



## d44ve (May 4, 2007)

technicks said:


> The Intell cpu's are way more difficult to do. http://www.legitreviews.com/article/402/2/
> 
> No propane torch is coming near my cpu. lol



Oh see they did it! It didnt work afterwards.... but I think I am differant and it will work for me. I will just pray really hard before hand


----------



## d44ve (May 4, 2007)

Still kinda curious though..... how does removing the IHS allow you to run lower voltages though?


----------



## KillZone (May 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yeah, had to cut some spacer brackets on the pelt block to get proper contact, or im certain id have boiled my cores haha, well i can laugh now coz its all over and done with  i bent 1 pin, but it was only slightly and easily fixed.
> What sort of temps did u end up with btw?



I think Idle was around 22C with the water setup. Thats in the winter, it will be higher in the summer . On startup it was around 19 C


----------



## KillZone (May 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hell yeah!!!!!!
> 
> removing the IHS has made a universe of difference, and im still just in the middle of overclocking
> 
> ...



Obviously the IHS on your processor was making very poor contact.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2007)

Bad mand.. makes me want to butcher my CPU to see if I can hit 3.1GHz cos the wee chip can do up to 2.9 on 1.47v.. again bad mand


----------



## Fox34 (May 4, 2007)

Uh, maybe its just me being at school right now but I dont see any pics? Sounds like you did a good job though.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2007)

Pics are there.


----------



## Fox34 (May 4, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Pics are there.



Alright must be where i am, I cant wait to check it out later.


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2007)

OK first of all, here is another link for those of you considering this:

http://www.diy-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43100

They have info and a movie there as well.

As for the question of the lower voltage, it is because the CPU is cooler and more stable. Usually the voltage is added to increase the stability, but it isn't needed when the CPU is running this cold.  You have to remember that he is using a peltier to cool the CPU.  When you use a peltier, you use the pelt to get the high OC's and not the voltage.  An extreme amount of voltage might get you a tad higher (as the OP explained), but it isn't really worth it for day to day use.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2007)

Generally anyone on anything less than decent air needent bother doing this as they wont see the benefits. Hell when I did this to my old Winchester with a Zalman CNPS7000cu strapped to it it didnt really help OCs, temps went down quite nicely tho.


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> rofl. So you got the lower volt settings, doing a volt mod. Yeah, I Dont think I could do that to my motherboard.



no no, my mobo by default supports down to that low vcore, i volt modded my mobo to INCREASE to 1.9volts for extreme overclocking


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2007)

voltmod for 1.9v? pfft you should of bought a Crosshair, it does 1.85v by default, nana  and your av scares me mand.. polgon women feeling eachother up.. :S


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2007)

I'm thinking about doing this to my X2 3600+ 65mm before the rest of my system gets here. Should I go for it?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2007)

Should YOU go for it? I would have to say no


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2007)

Maybe I should make sure it works first LOL.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2007)

Yes, you should  plus if you were to try this, I can see a post following shortly after along the lines of "I killed my CPU" lol


----------



## d44ve (May 4, 2007)

*OK.... will someone please answer my question.*

How does removing the IHS allow you to use lower voltage?


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2007)

because you only have one heatsink after doing this not two. The heat transfer easyer making lower voltages possible.


----------



## Grings (May 4, 2007)

d44ve said:


> *OK.... will someone please answer my question.*
> 
> How does removing the IHS allow you to use lower voltage?



the ihs on cpu's dosent transfer heat as well as a heatsink/waterblock


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2007)

Because the HSF can make direct contact with the core, thus cooling it much better.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2007)

lol lookit that, 3 answers to the same question in milliseconds


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2007)

d44ve said:


> *OK.... will someone please answer my question.*
> 
> How does removing the IHS allow you to use lower voltage?



I did:



			
				t_ski said:
			
		

> As for the question of the lower voltage, it is because the CPU is cooler and more stable. Usually the voltage is added to increase the stability, but it isn't needed when the CPU is running this cold. You have to remember that he is using a peltier to cool the CPU. When you use a peltier, you use the pelt to get the high OC's and not the voltage. An extreme amount of voltage might get you a tad higher (as the OP explained), but it isn't really worth it for day to day use.


----------



## d44ve (May 4, 2007)

EDIT : NM I just read t_ski's post


----------



## d44ve (May 4, 2007)

t_ski said:


> I did:



Sorry about that... I didnt see that! Thanks!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2007)

You just basically answered your own question  less heat = less voltage to maintain the same frequency.


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2007)

Here is something from the Swiftech site:



> OPPAINTER's extreme overclocking tips
> 
> Peltier cooling likes low voltage. Basically instead of overclocking with voltage, you use cooling from the Pelt. You cannot just go into the bios and crank up the voltage like you would do with a straight liquid cooled system for a max overclock. Start your system at default voltage, and gradually increase the processor speed until you reach your max stable overclock. To get your system stable at the next higher speed, then you can add a smidgen of voltage and repeat your tests. If you increase your voltage too much, particularly with "hot" processors like the X6800 or the QX6700 you risk overshooting the TEC limit and getting worse temps than you would with straight water. However, when you "race" your system for a 3D Marks run with your E6800 or QX6700, you may increase your voltage higher and you'll get better overclocks than straight water for just long enough to make some killer scores! See you in the hall of fame


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

Hmmm, following what Ket just said, 

*PLEASE DONT TRY THIS, UNLESS YOUR PARTIALLY NUTS AND DONT MIND VOIDING YOUR WARRENTY, AND DONT MIND KILLING YOUR CPU.*

I only did this to make up for a crappy stepping cpu, eeek, dont wanna be responsible for a string of dead cpu's....


common sense


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2007)

I'm not scared of killing it too much. I could get another one for 59usd.


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2007)

What did you do again to mod for heatsink to work on it after you did this?


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> What did you do again to mod for heatsink to work on it after you did this?



well basically you have to shave off 3mm worth on the retention bracket depending in heatsink/cooler, the link i posted on first page has examples. But my pelt block was different, i had to widen the inner ledges on the bracket, and shorted some anti crush spacer thingies on my spring mount mechanism on the pelt block, to lower the contact surface 3mm to touch the cpu die.

if the cooler doesnt sit on the inner ledges of the retention bracket and is screw/spring loaded it wont need modifying, the brackets feet/base will need shaving if its a clip on heatsink <--- however some pcb components may be in the way depending on mobo

http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/a64-ihs-removal.php


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2007)

I think I'm going to get everything running and then plan on doing this.


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I think I'm going to get everything running and then plan on doing this.



btw, b4 i did this i ordered a replacement retention bracket off ebay, just incase i buggered it up


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2007)

For those of you that want to do this to your C2d's be careful as a lot of the ihs's are welded to the cpu.


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2007)

I've gotten my socet 754 venice core 3400+ almost up to 3.0 using a AC Freezer pro and removing the ihs.  Now it lays dead in my seldom used Vista tryout machine.


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2007)

Just FYI - if you have a bolt-on HSF you shouldn't need to do anything except remove the stock RM.  And of course, take care to evenly tighten it down.  Like in the link for theC2D removal, I have seen a lot of guys lay down some electrical tape to cover the components surrounding the core to protect them from contact and stabilize the heatsink or waterblock.


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Just FYI - if you have a bolt-on HSF you shouldn't need to do anything except remove the stock RM.  And of course, take care to evenly tighten it down.  Like in the link for theC2D removal, I have seen a lot of guys lay down some electrical tape to cover the components surrounding the core to protect them from contact and stabilize the heatsink or waterblock.



yeah i mentioned on previous page about types of retention brackets, all screw/bolt on that are not wider than the inner ledges of the bracket dont need the bracket modifying, others need 3mm worth reduction


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2007)

I did this a while back with my 3500+ single core venice. It worked great, only dropped my temps about 3c with aircooling though. Looks like you definatly had piss poor contact underneath that IHS.

If you work slowly, and don't stick your blade in too far you wont cut any of the caps. 

I can't believe you used liquid metal thermal paste on your die though, I still don't trust that stuff lol. Arctic silver is fine for me.


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> I can't believe you used liquid metal thermal paste on your die though, I still don't trust that stuff lol. Arctic silver is fine for me.



nah its cool, its totally non reactive with silicone, and anything besides aluminium, or i wouldnt put in anywhere near it lol


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2007)

I think he means that the stuff can sometimes be runny, and it takes a few hours or days to set up & thicken.  I've heard it can be pretty messy.  What kind of difference have you seen using that stuff over Arctic Silver?


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2007)

t_ski said:


> I think he means that the stuff can sometimes be runny, and it takes a few hours or days to set up & thicken.  I've heard it can be pretty messy.  What kind of difference have you seen using that stuff over Arctic Silver?



Not only that.. the stuff eats through aluminum. It's also probably 100% conductive, so if it were to run you would be screwed.


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

only runny if you use daftly far too much. the right amount wont run at all, left my bare cpu with it on horizontal for bout 8 hours while i was out came back it was fine. not that id had any worries tho since using this stuff alot.

As for compared to AS5, id say a good deal better, but thats a combination of  a much faster "setting" time coupled with a bit superior thermal transfer qualities


----------



## technicks (May 4, 2007)

Mandelore. Should i lap my new cpu? If i look at it i can see that the edges are standing a bit up. This not good for maximum contact with the cooler i asume. What do you think?


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2007)

technicks said:


> Mandelore. Should i lap my new cpu? If i look at it i can see that the edges are standing a bit up. This not good for maximum contact with the cooler i asume. What do you think?



Lapping always helps, just remember to use a completely flat surface for sanding. Put the sandpaper on something flat. You don't want an uneven surface. 

Lapping also reduces the need for thermalpaste, since all thermal paste does is fill in the uneven surface of the metal for maximum thermal conductivity.


----------



## technicks (May 4, 2007)

Would it be good to go from 400 grid up to 2500?
I read it on the review i posted here earlier.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2007)

technicks said:


> Would it be good to go from 400 grid up to 2500?
> I read it on the review i posted here earlier.



I would go 400, 800, 1000, 2000+ 

Doing 400 - 2500 would probably work, but I'm a perfectionist.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2007)

I suggest a mirror for the surface.  Make sure you use wet/dry paper and rinse the paper out often.  Make sure you protect the pins with the original foam from the CPU container.

You also might be able to find 1200 and 1500 grit paper.  I got mine at an Auto Zone (US car parts store chain) in the automotive painting section.


----------



## mandelore (May 5, 2007)

good suggestions guys, yeah, if you hold a perfectly flat surface (piece of card, metal or other flat surface) against the cpu and then against a light source, you should get no light shining thru

if you get light, then that IHS sucks ass   which should not be the case for the amount spent on these bleedin cpu's

Lapping may be a great idea, BUT, if you think about it, if they got the outside wrong, what about the inner side? that may be uneven, and the thermal paste they use certainly aint the highest uality stuff to say th least.  

Dont know why they dont just do what ATI does for their gfx cards (AMD used to), like my luvly naked die on my x1900xtx. Then you have zero crappy interface as the die will always be flat.

An alternative idea, it could be possible to lap the IHS, having had it removed, lap inner side (if needed) clean thermal gunk and replace with hi quality thermal paste then reapply and fix the IHS, having been improved somewhat. Fix the IHS down using glue/superglue, and it should be pretty good


----------



## technicks (May 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> I would go 400, 800, 1000, 2000+
> 
> Doing 400 - 2500 would probably work, but I'm a perfectionist.



Yeah that's what i meant. 400/800/1000/2000/ 2500. Thanks m8


----------



## frankenchrist (May 11, 2007)

Allright you have gotten my attention *AND FAST*!! 

I bought my chip second hand from a previous OC'er that couldn't get it over 2.4 and I am already over 2.6 stable in all benchies! 
 (Orthos Roxxers)
I know the chip will do wayyyyyyy more but am hitting highs around 55c after a few hours.
If I can drop my temps enough then I am willing to bring the V-core above 1.5.
I have already gotten much more with more V's but after loading up the cores on Orthos
am not to savvy with the temps hitting 60...

Will this be the trick to win this mental bet and say "I told ya so"! 
I have been keeping in touch with the previous owner and am coming close to his benchies if only I can drop my temps! (Would be funny if I beat his new benchies with his old chip)

I am not afraid with mods nor will I "F" this up but is it worth my time?
This chip is a power hungry B*@^(h  and refuses less *V* at my present OC. 

I will do this mod this weekend if it will make at least 5c diff! 

Is it worth it? I have seen 5c-20c claims.


----------



## aximbigfan (May 11, 2007)

WOW! nice job, there arent even any visible scratches that look liek they were from the "surgery"....

chris


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> Allright you have gotten my attention *AND FAST*!!
> 
> I bought my chip second hand from a previous OC'er that couldn't get it over 2.4 and I am already over 2.6 stable in all benchies!
> (Orthos Roxxers)
> ...



Is that the 4200+X2 in your profile? Still using the Tt watercooling? I bet if you upgraded the water loop you could drop your temps.  On my old Opty 148 I got 5C lower idle and 6C lower load temps by upgrading from a cheap Swiftech block to the Storm, as well as upgrading the radiator.


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

i had this suggested to me the other day but i dont have the balls to do it lol  but from the temp gains and the decrease in the core voltage it does seem worth it if you know what yer doin or its yer last resort
also it might be good idea for this to be stickied incease any1 wants to do but doesnt know how cause i dont know of any other guide on here???


----------



## frankenchrist (May 12, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Is that the 4200+X2 in your profile? Still using the Tt watercooling? I bet if you upgraded the water loop you could drop your temps.  On my old Opty 148 I got 5C lower idle and 6C lower load temps by upgrading from a cheap Swiftech block to the Storm, as well as upgrading the radiator.



OMG!! 
You read my mind!

I went to the Koolance outlet store today *Infotech* And bought the CPU 305 waterblock and my temps went stable at just under 50!! No more slow hourlong climbs to BSOD!

Great tip and *AYE* I was thinking the same!

Koolance prouducts are worth the cost by far.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 12, 2007)

OK!! My drunk dumb arse suceeded in getting the lid off my 4200! 

Now it is time for the live or "DIE" *Get it hehe* Ok bad joke!

Wish me all the luck!


----------



## mandelore (May 12, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> OK!! My drunk dumb arse suceeded in getting the lid off my 4200!
> 
> Now it is time for the live or "DIE" *Get it hehe* Ok bad joke!
> 
> Wish me all the luck!



good luck mate, let us know how it goes, im still playing with my overclock since removing the IHS, 

plan on updating newclocks/temps soon


----------



## frankenchrist (May 12, 2007)

I am back !! 

On My Sripped CPU! 

I Booted!! 

Plus the best part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*NO LIE!!!!** 

Anyone who is frequent to this forum knows I bitch constantly about the temps on this power hungry CPU. 

In orthos 15 mins in (Where my temps hit max)... 


*No Lie*  I went from 58 under Full load load 15 mins stable both cores 

TO>  42c  (Temps stablise after 15 on my system)

No lie!   I worship whoever posted this thread 

Allthough I am very tired from the 4 hours it took and 3 bent pins I had to fix......


----------



## DaMulta (May 12, 2007)

Any pics?


----------



## t_ski (May 12, 2007)

I'd have to try it on a few cheap/dead CPU's before I trusted myself to pop the top off my Opteron 170.


----------



## mandelore (May 12, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> I am back !!
> 
> On My Sripped CPU!
> 
> ...



hehehe great to hear it. p.s no need to worship, just be happy in your success


----------



## frankenchrist (May 12, 2007)

It was late and I had trouble staying awake.

No pics as of now but I can take some if/when I decide to change the thermal compound on my chip.

I am unsure of how effective the compound I used was but could not find my Arctic silver and wanted to see her boot and bench.

I ended up using the white compound that came with my new waterblock but it seemed very thin with a consistancy of hand lotion. (Ceramic?)

The results were impressive anyways but I am very confident in my Arctic Silver.


----------



## t_ski (May 12, 2007)

Ceramique is pretty thick.  It was probably just generic silicone paste.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 13, 2007)

Hey t ski there is still that sempy on my desk ...no loss to either of us if u screw up...lol!


----------



## bigboi86 (May 13, 2007)

Why the heck did it take 4 hours??

I just stuck my pins in the black foam square thing to keep those from being bent, stuck a razorblade in a corner, and literally popped a top in like 5minutes.


----------



## DOM (May 13, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Why the heck did it take 4 hours??
> 
> I just stuck my pins in the black foam square thing to keep those from being bent, stuck a razorblade in a corner, and literally popped a top in like 5minutes.



I think you'll know why after reading this  



frankenchrist said:


> OK!! My drunk dumb arse suceeded in getting the lid off my 4200!
> 
> Now it is time for the live or "DIE" *Get it hehe* Ok bad joke!
> 
> Wish me all the luck!


----------



## Glitched System (May 13, 2007)

Will this work with celerons?


----------



## bigboi86 (May 13, 2007)

Glitched System said:


> Will this work with celerons?



Sometimes Intel epoxies their IHS to their cpu's. People have done it before though.


----------



## Glitched System (May 13, 2007)

Interesting, might have to try it.


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey t ski there is still that sempy on my desk ...no loss to either of us if u screw up...lol!



Actually I still have the POS CPU from ebay.  I got a refund and the guy never asked for it back. Heck, the dang thing may actually work, but I won't be able to find out untill I can get a new mobo for it.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 13, 2007)

I have some sweet pics!!

Ill have them on the site in a few. I swapped my freebie Koolance thermal grease for some actic silver and actually went up from 42c after 3 hours in orthos to 46c in orthos *under full OC*  I must say I will give arctic silver two days to set in and if it does'nt drop I will go back to the white paste Koolance gave me that was 4c lower without being burned in.

This was the best thing I could've done to keep my system stable and I reccomend it to anyone who has the hairies to do it!

The depth you need to slice is a very thin 1/8 inch on my dual core very similar to the Opty be very careful there is very little room for mistake!

Dismantle A shaver like in the guide listed on page one it is very hard to get any blade thicker than a shaver in the crease.

Good luck all It is well worth it if you are willing to risk it!


----------



## frankenchrist (May 13, 2007)

Here is your Dual core setup.


----------



## mandelore (May 13, 2007)

*overclock/burn in update*

Hi all. Well im grinning from ear-to-ear






managed to get Vcore down from *1.25* to *1.2* and i have broken 3GHZ  

cores under load have raised by just 1C (well 2C on core1), but its all good!


----------



## frankenchrist (May 13, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hi all. Well im grinning from ear-to-ear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats!


----------



## frankenchrist (May 16, 2007)

I may sound like a newb!
I just got 2827mhz @ 1.625 v-core *Too Hot 56c loaded under orthos 1 hour* but have never needed to take a screenshot what keys do I push?

AMD 4200+ (Stock 2.2mhz)
Running cool and stable at 2712 after IHS removal under 45c *8 hours Orthos*
10.5x258.3
DDR333
1033 htt
4xmulti
1.6 v core
2.7 mem
1.7 nf4

IHS removal has lowered my temps and allowed me to bring V-core up .5
apprx 90 mhz inc. stable and cool-------- 200mhz inc. *HOT* around 55-57c

*over previous pre IHS removal OC.*


----------



## mandelore (May 16, 2007)

press print screen on keyboard, go into paint, press paste and then crop appropriatly


----------



## oily_17 (May 16, 2007)

Hi guy's did any of you have to alter your CPU holder on the mobo.

I have the top of my Opty 175,as my temps are all over the place,and I thought I would give this a go.
But my water block,Swiftech Apogee GT,extends over the holder and I am worried it might not make proper contact with naked CPU.It seems to be touching the raised part on the right of the holder.

My mobo is still in the case so maybe I should take it out to get a better look.


----------



## mandelore (May 16, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Hi guy's did any of you have to alter your CPU holder on the mobo.
> 
> I have the top of my Opty 175,as my temps are all over the place,and I thought I would give this a go.
> But my water block,Swiftech Apogee GT,extends over the holder and I am worried it might not make proper contact with naked CPU.It seems to be touching the raised part on the right of the holder.
> ...



if you check out one of the links i posted on the first page. Basically, if the waterblock extends over the inner plastic shim thingy, you will need to either cut that off, or shave 3mm worth from the base of the bracket, or shave the inner plastic to allow ur waterblock to fit through. But it has to be 3mm coz thats the thickness of the IHS on the chip

Personally, i had to cut away a portion of that platic ledge on both sides, but if you can and no components on the way you can just shave the legs of the bracket, but probs easier to just remove a small amount of that inner plastic to allow ur waterblock to fit through.  Mind you, i DID order a replacement bracket just incase i messed up, so keep that in mind


----------



## oily_17 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks,checked the link out,but I am not using the retention bracket.
Swiftech uses two small spacer tubes that fit over the holes for the screws in the mobo.

I have shaved 3mm of these,but it is the actual holder that locks your CPU down that I was worried about,not sure the die clears the raised part of it.

Will have to get a closer look maybe.


----------



## mandelore (May 16, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Thanks,checked the link out,but I am not using the retention bracket.
> Swiftech uses two small spacer tubes that fit over the holes for the screws in the mobo.
> 
> I have shaved 3mm of these,but it is the actual holder that locks your CPU down that I was worried about,not sure the die clears the raised part of it.
> ...



yeah i had to remove 3mm from those white spacer tubes on my swifty pelt block, and then narrow down my original mobo retention brackets inner ledges to it could fit through


----------



## oily_17 (May 16, 2007)

Taken from your link here



> A bolt down heatsink or waterblock should work without modification unless the surface of the sink/block extends over the cam block (where it says "Socket 939") and then you will have to see if the cpu core is at a higher point than the cam block. If it is then the sink/block can lie flat on the core and you have no problem, if the cpu core is lower than the cam block then you will have to sand down the cam block enough so that it is lower than the surface of the cpu core.



So maybe I will have to sand it down a little.


----------



## mandelore (May 16, 2007)

yeah thats quite a possibility, but please make sure you can get a replacement if something goes horribly wrong. Id hate to think youd be left with no way to use ur pc


----------



## oily_17 (May 16, 2007)

No worries man,no pain no gain, 

Just glad you posted this,gives me something to try and get better temps,if it goes tits up what the hell will just go back to old CPU.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 16, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Hi guy's did any of you have to alter your CPU holder on the mobo.
> 
> I have the top of my Opty 175,as my temps are all over the place,and I thought I would give this a go.
> But my water block,Swiftech Apogee GT,extends over the holder and I am worried it might not make proper contact with naked CPU.It seems to be touching the raised part on the right of the holder.
> ...



Are you talking about the old fan holder or the actual CPU socket?
I removed the old fan holder/latch on mine.

Otherwise i had no problems, if all else fails they sell paper thin copper shims if you have a problem.


----------



## oily_17 (May 17, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> Are you talking about the old fan holder or the actual CPU socket?



It was the actual CPU socket.



> Otherwise i had no problems, if all else fails they sell paper thin copper shims if you have a problem.



Good idea,but all is well I checked clearance with micrometer and just made it over the top of socket holder.

I am still having an issue with one of my core temps but over all I have seen approx 10-13*c drop in temps at load.Still have to let As5 set in for awhile,but I am 6 hours Orthos stable at 2900MHz at the moment,before I was hitting wall at 2830MHz.

So overall I am happy with results-cooler and still might be able to OC some more 

A big thanks to mandelore for posting this guide,cheers man


----------



## mandelore (May 17, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> It was the actual CPU socket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey no probs bro, great to hear you get a nice result. Yeah wait for a week for a good set in and then check how its doing. But gratz!!!


----------



## hardnrg (May 18, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Nice guide, shame the links from that overclockers club page don't work! I've been thinking about it myself for this 3700 Sandy but my temp's are decent enough I think and I may go 3800 x2 again cos they're cheap as chips now



Ello ello,

I'm hardnrg from Overclockersclub and I made that guide... the thread was converted into an article/guide found here: http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/a64-ihs-removal.php

so please feel free to update your links.

Nice to see my guide being put to good use, even now with the C2D craze... I'm still running my 170 anyway 

I guess what goes around comes around... I've referred to the 7800GT voltmod pics on here to do my own vmods (and guide lol)

Keep makin the hardware scream! 

hardnrg


----------



## mandelore (May 18, 2007)

hay, cool, nice 2 meet you. Your guide was very helpful and prompted me to start this thread  ill update the links now.

Cheerz for your post

Mand


----------



## DaMulta (May 19, 2007)

Well I'm about to take off the IHS on my X2 3600 65mm....wish me luck.


----------



## oily_17 (May 19, 2007)

Just take your time and be careful and all should go well.

Its definitely worth it ,I am now at 3GHz for 5 hours Orthos stable,could only get 2850MHz before. 

Oh yeah,Good luck!!


----------



## bigboi86 (May 19, 2007)

It's funny that you guys are just now getting into this. People have been doing this for a looong time now.


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2007)

Some people live off of old hardware.  Why go out and drop a grand on a new CPU/mobo combo everytime you turn around?  My ol' Opty 170 still does me real nice 

Time to get another beer.....................


----------



## frankenchrist (May 19, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> It's funny that you guys are just now getting into this. People have been doing this for a looong time now.



Aye but new overclockers are born every day and a musty old thread may never be rediscovered unless someone diggs it up.

#1 it works so who the hell cares how old this trick is the meaning is if it helps your fellow OC'ers.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 19, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Some people live off of old hardware.  Why go out and drop a grand on a new CPU/mobo combo everytime you turn around?  My ol' Opty 170 still does me real nice
> 
> Time to get another beer.....................



So F..Ing true!!

I used to buy top end...

Now I buy second hand and OC to top end!


----------



## frankenchrist (May 19, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> It's funny that you guys are just now getting into this. People have been doing this for a looong time now.



Couldn't be too long IHS have only been around for what... 5 years


----------



## DaMulta (May 19, 2007)

It's off now 

hold for a pic


----------



## DaMulta (May 19, 2007)

Well it looks like I lost the cable tonight....and I'm going on a 4x4ing trip tomorrow. I'll post the pic tomorrow.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Well it looks like I lost the cable tonight....and I'm going on a 4x4ing trip tomorrow. I'll post the pic tomorrow.



Grats on the removal.


----------



## d44ve (May 19, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a cheap P4 478 CPU to do this on.... check out my FS thread


----------



## DaMulta (May 19, 2007)

Its dropped 5 to 7c from doing this simple mod.


----------



## mandelore (May 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Its dropped 5 to 7c from doing this simple mod.



nice1 mate!! 

oh, and i was only prompted to remove my IHS due to a crappy stepping, but yeah, overclockers are born everyday, ive been at this for a decade  and im only 23


----------



## technicks (May 19, 2007)

I read somewhere that AM2 chips were soldered. Gues not then. lol.


----------



## technicks (May 19, 2007)

I think i'm gonna buy a cheap ass X2 3600 in a few weeks. Something to play with.


----------



## mandelore (May 19, 2007)

technicks said:


> I think i'm gonna buy a cheap ass X2 3600 in a few weeks. Something to play with.



sounds like a plan! let us know what you manage to get out of it, kinda wishing id got a lesser opteron coz im sure id have gotten a similar overclock  on it without the IHS to get in the way


----------



## technicks (May 19, 2007)

(Off-topic)

I can get a cpu only for 50 euro's. That's very cheap imo.
Thinking about building a second rig for in the living room.

X2 3600+ 50 euro
1gb Corsair Twinx C4 for 50 euro
Cheap Asus mobo for 50 or 60
160 gb Western Digital for 39 euro.

The rest i have laying around somewhere. 
200 euro for a nice mediacenter pc downstairs.   

I am also looking for a nice HDTV. Got any advice on that?


----------



## L|NK|N (May 20, 2007)

Well I just got my Brisbane 3600+ today and immediately ripped of the IHS, as inspired by you guys.  So here I am sitting and idling @ 15 degrees!     Wonderful guide and it only took 5 minutes!


----------



## mandelore (May 20, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Well I just got my Brisbane 3600+ today and immediately ripped of the IHS, as inspired by you guys.  So here I am sitting and idling @ 15 degrees!     Wonderful guide and it only took 5 minutes!



that a 65nm chip? very nice mate  

 IHS

always fancied a 65nm chip  coz it would run so much cooler on this pelt setup, ah well, guess i cant really complain hehe


----------



## Batou1986 (May 20, 2007)

damnit i so wana do this to my opty but im almost sure i will some how accidently crush it because my AC cooler requires way to much pressure to secure the latch im thinking of geting a sycthe or something that dont use the stock retintion bracket


----------



## mandelore (May 20, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> damnit i so wana do this to my opty but im almost sure i will some how accidently crush it because my AC cooler requires way to much pressure to secure the latch im thinking of geting a sycthe or something that dont use the stock retintion bracket



downwards force is ok, its when you have bolt down u gotta worry since uneven pressure will crack the die


----------



## pt (May 20, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Well I just got my Brisbane 3600+ today and immediately ripped of the IHS, as inspired by you guys.  So here I am sitting and idling @ 15 degrees!     Wonderful guide and it only took 5 minutes!



welcome to the light site, young padowan


----------



## mandelore (May 20, 2007)

pt said:


> welcome to the light site, young padowan




 your Lightsaber is in the post, use it well!


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Well I just got my Brisbane 3600+ today and immediately ripped of the IHS, as inspired by you guys.  So here I am sitting and idling @ 15 degrees!     Wonderful guide and it only took 5 minutes!



What are you cooling with?

 
2ed 3600 65mm without the IHS in this thread.

Now, who eles is going to do this?


----------



## technicks (May 20, 2007)

Me, in two weeks.


----------



## L|NK|N (May 20, 2007)

mandelore said:


> that a 65nm chip? very nice mate
> 
> IHS
> 
> always fancied a 65nm chip  coz it would run so much cooler on this pelt setup, ah well, guess i cant really complain hehe



Yes it is the 65nm AM2 chip!!  



DaMulta said:


> What are you cooling with?
> 
> 
> 2ed 3600 65mm with out the IHS in this thread.
> ...



Im you using the cooling system in my specs. <<<<  Here's a link! Kandalf LCS


----------



## pt (May 20, 2007)

damulta, put your system specs up
there's no shame on it now


----------



## hardnrg (May 20, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> damnit i so wana do this to my opty but im almost sure i will some how accidently crush it because my AC cooler requires way to much pressure to secure the latch im thinking of geting a sycthe or something that dont use the stock retintion bracket



I've done this successfully on:

3200 winchester: slk-948u
3500 venice: slk-948u / xp-120 with modified Thermalright (P4-478) bracket
146 opteron: ditto
146 opteron: ditto
148 opteron: ditto
170 opteron: swiftech storm

the venice/winchester is the smallest die of all of them and if you know the xp-120 you'll know it mounts by hooking one side on and angling the sink down to meet the die, then clipping in the other side... that has to be the greatest force and likeliness for damage, and from doing it countless times, I say you'd have to be a complete muppet to damage the core on a larger core (if your opteron is a single core sandiego/venus then it's got twice the cache and is bigger... if it's a toledo/denmark then it's absolutely massive and the pressure is going to be spread over an even greater surface area)


----------



## frankenchrist (May 20, 2007)

I got lucky since my Koolance waterblock applies all the pressure to the center of the CPU while tightening it.

Have you thought of modifying the bracket?


----------



## L|NK|N (May 21, 2007)




----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2007)

Damn that's awesome...I need to hook my radiator to my window A/c unit.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 21, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## Boneface (May 21, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Damn that's awesome...I need to hook my radiator to my window A/c unit.




I just attached my rad to my AC but i still have the fan on it should i get rid of it and let the natural flow from the AC cool or leave on?


Thanks Boneface


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2007)

Eaither or I would think


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2007)

Tell us how it works for yea. I need to move my PC room around.


----------



## L|NK|N (May 21, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Tell us how it works for yea. I need to move my PC room around.



DaMulta,  I really wanna see pics when youre through.  Hooking it up to your A/C that is!


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2007)

Hell this PC is still setting on my desk running on top of a box LOL


----------



## mandelore (May 22, 2007)

*update*

Hi peeps. Well I know ive reached 3Ghz on 1.2v, but i decided to burn in like hell, really toast this cpu good. and some fiddling with settings, changed my multiplyer to 10x. got an update of my temps and voltages  






I know this is just 2.9Ghz, but  I got the voltages down and look at the temps under 100% load on both cores! 

Edit: oops, 4got image, lol


----------



## Boneface (May 22, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> DaMulta,  I really wanna see pics when youre through.  Hooking it up to your A/C that is!



well it dropped temps from the 30s to 15c.When i OCed it to 3.2 it was at 18c idle and 34load. i have a pic but its from my web cam so picture isnt the greatest but ill post it anyway


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2007)

Boneface what are you temps when you just use the fan on that A/C unit? Does yours have that option not to cool but just blow air.

That's nice it droped your temps by haf.


----------



## Boneface (May 22, 2007)

doesnt give me the option to just use the fanon the AC, but im trying to decide if it might cool better with the fan outta the way and mounted on the back of the rad sucking air through


----------



## bigboi86 (May 23, 2007)

If the water in the tubes get colder than the ambient air.... you will find condensation forming on your tubes, so beware guys on the chilled air/water cooling setup.


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> If the water in the tubes get colder than the ambient air.... you will find condensation forming on your tubes, so beware guys on the chilled air/water cooling setup.



My radiator is wet but everything else is cool. It cut my temps in half. I'm at 27C instead of 50C.


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> My radiator is wet but everything else is cool. It cut my temps in half. I'm at 27C instead of 50C.







here is the temp setup


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 23, 2007)

Your my idol , got to try this out! i drink too much cofee :S my hands shake as Mohamed Ali's ones lol Maybe i could wipe the poor processor xD


----------



## frankenchrist (May 23, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> here is the temp setup



Nice grocery/clothes basket. 


I just picked up a 320 watt peltier I am going to mount to my water cooling radiator (I will test outside the box first) supposedly the cold side has the ability to reach -60 but I will settle for 5c. How much insulating will i need if I keep it above freezing?


----------



## frankenchrist (May 23, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Hell this PC is still setting on my desk running on top of a box LOL



I have done the box testing and as a bonus you can relieve the case static if you have a stubborn CMOS that will not reset.

*Sounds stupid but I thought my MB was dead til I put it in a box and reset*


----------



## mandelore (May 23, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> Nice grocery/clothes basket.
> 
> 
> I just picked up a 320 watt peltier I am going to mount to my water cooling radiator (I will test outside the box first) supposedly the cold side has the ability to reach -60 but I will settle for 5c. How much insulating will i need if I keep it above freezing?



fixing a pelt to a radiator doesnt work well mate, ive tried it with a 320W pelt myself, lol it was a HUGE pelt too! how are you planning on mounting it? 

if you do, I wouldnt worry a huge amount about freezing, since the water will be warmed by the processor, just crank the voltage down. What maybe would be more effective would be to add another waterblock to the loop, put the pelt reversed on it, cold side to the waterblock, hot side on a radiator/heatsink, and use a lower powered pelt to chill the water that way. However, if you mount this outside your case, say on the back, you could use a very large heatsink to dissipate the heat:

OR:

a lot more fiddly, but probably effective, would be to do as I said, but then have a seperate coolent loop just for cooling the water chilling pelt affixed tot he pelt waterblock. Therefore you could maintain very low temperatures in that extra waterblock cooling the fluid, while dissipating the heat thru a radiator on the seperate loop. would be interesting to see tho. I have an old gfx card pelt waterblock, i could reverse the voltage and cool the liquid passing thru it. Interesting idea. Saying that, you could just buy a swiftech peltier waterchiller 

oh yes.. antifreeze


----------



## frankenchrist (May 23, 2007)

mandelore said:


> fixing a pelt to a radiator doesnt work well mate, ive tried it with a 320W pelt myself, lol it was a HUGE pelt too! how are you planning on mounting it?
> 
> if you do, I wouldnt worry a huge amount about freezing, since the water will be warmed by the processor, just crank the voltage down. What maybe would be more effective would be to add another waterblock to the loop, put the pelt reversed on it, cold side to the waterblock, hot side on a radiator/heatsink, and use a lower powered pelt to chill the water that way. However, if you mount this outside your case, say on the back, you could use a very large heatsink to dissipate the heat:
> 
> ...



Yea this is a monster pelt also.

I'll have to experiment a little but if you have tried this I guess it is time to change the game plan.


----------



## mandelore (May 23, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> Yea this is a monster pelt also.
> 
> I'll have to experiment a little but if you have tried this I guess it is time to change the game plan.



yeah theres plenty of fun to be had devising your own custom cooling system 

hows your temps and overclock coming along mate?

Im making some progress, got the voltage down a hellova lot for 2.9ghz, but still cant quite reach 3ghz on that low a voltage, keep having to bump it up. dammit grrr....

but 2.9Ghz @ 1.125v aint bad  SO wished I had done this to my old sandy 4000+ processor, that would have smoked something fantastic! now Oily has it   ill leave it to him to take it to the edge


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2007)

mandelore said:


> SO wished I had done this to my old sandy 4000+ processor, that would have smoked something fantastic! now Oily has it   ill leave it to him to take it to the edge



LOL,will probably be more like _over the edge_  





mandelore said:


> Im making some progress, got the voltage down a hellova lot for 2.9ghz, but still cant quite reach 3ghz on that low a voltage, keep having to bump it up. dammit grrr....
> 
> but 2.9Ghz @ 1.125v aint bad



1.125v God I wish I could hit 2.9 with only that  ...I'm at 3GHz but with 1.4v,have to try and get it down some more.
Still I'm happy I got to 3GHz and temps have come down nicely


----------



## mandelore (May 23, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> LOL,will probably be more like _over the edge_



Thats the spirit!! id be sad if you didnt   ive taken that 4000+ to over 1.7volts trying to get it to do something insane (dont worry temps never got over 30C so no risk of damage) if id gotten that IHS off hmmm.. the possibilities.

that chip has given me the best benchies if ever had, 26.x seconds superpi. my opty 185 cant match that


----------



## bigboi86 (May 23, 2007)

If you think about it, putting a pelt on a radiator has to be better than air, probably not by much though.


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Thats the spirit!! id be sad if you didnt   ive taken that 4000+ to over 1.7volts trying to get it to do something insane (dont worry temps never got over 30C so no risk of damage) if id gotten that IHS off hmmm.. the possibilities.
> 
> that chip has given me the best benchies if ever had, 26.x seconds superpi. my opty 185 cant match that



I only get 29.5secs at 3GHz with this Opty175,although haven't tweaked RAM yet.

LOL might have to dump dual core and go back to single!!


----------



## mandelore (May 23, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> I only get 29.5secs at 3GHz with this Opty175,although haven't tweaked RAM yet.
> 
> LOL might have to dump dual core and go back to single!!



yeah im goin nuts trying to get the same score, tweaking ram etc.. ive gotten down to 27.4 seconds, but just cant get under 27


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 23, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yeah im goin nuts trying to get the same score, tweaking ram etc.. ive gotten down to 27.4 seconds, but just cant get under 27




My old Athlon XP 2000+ hitted 1:14 mins lol and you are sad about 27 secs lol
\o/ let's try out the 3600+ when it arrives (i'm currently without rig  )


----------



## frankenchrist (May 24, 2007)

What settings and what version on super PI are ya running?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 24, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> What settings and what version on super PI are ya running?



1M and i don't know wich version it is :S when i get it working i tell you lol (me no rig plz xD)


----------



## mandelore (May 24, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> What settings and what version on super PI are ya running?



just for the record i was using Superpi mod 1.5 xs @ 1million


----------



## mandelore (May 24, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> My old Athlon XP 2000+ hitted 1:14 mins lol and you are sad about 27 secs lol
> \o/ let's try out the 3600+ when it arrives (i'm currently without rig  )



Oh noes! no rig Sux!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 24, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Oh noes! no rig Sux!



Tell this to me!!  Me is going insane, me meant to keal... xD


----------



## mandelore (May 24, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Tell this to me!!  Me is going insane, me meant to keal... xD



when i was trying to get an x800xt rma'd ages ago i had to go a few month without a working pc, had to resort in the end to using an fx5200 card   till the fools got my new card sorted


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 25, 2007)

mandelore said:


> when i was trying to get an x800xt rma'd ages ago i had to go a few month without a working pc, had to resort in the end to using an fx5200 card   till the fools got my new card sorted



My mobo is broken, i won't buy a 462 mobo lol i prefer to wait \o/ and buy the brand-new-fully-working-and-powerfull-rig  and ofc doing all the things that are posted here on this forum to get the maximum of it xD


----------



## frankenchrist (May 26, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yeah theres plenty of fun to be had devising your own custom cooling system
> 
> hows your temps and overclock coming along mate?
> 
> ...



My OC has hit a standstill until I can lower temps. I have gotten this beast over 2.8 but the temps were scary and I am already putting over 1.6v into a chip made for 1.35v to reach this. I did finally slam out a OK OC on the ram tho after corrupting windows to the point of reformat 3 times before I found stability.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 26, 2007)

mandelore said:


> fixing a pelt to a radiator doesnt work well mate, ive tried it with a 320W pelt myself, lol it was a HUGE pelt too! how are you planning on mounting it?
> 
> if you do, I wouldnt worry a huge amount about freezing, since the water will be warmed by the processor, just crank the voltage down. What maybe would be more effective would be to add another waterblock to the loop, put the pelt reversed on it, cold side to the waterblock, hot side on a radiator/heatsink, and use a lower powered pelt to chill the water that way. However, if you mount this outside your case, say on the back, you could use a very large heatsink to dissipate the heat:
> 
> ...



Ok I found this on ebay whaddya think?


----------



## frankenchrist (May 26, 2007)

Try again


----------



## Urbklr (May 28, 2007)

Im goining to try this on my 3600+ Brisbane. Right after I finish lapping my heatsink(freezer64). Will I need to modify my mounting bracket or will i be fine? Im hoping for 3GHz+. I currently stuck at 2.9GHz.


----------



## JC316 (May 28, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> Im goining to try this on my 3600+ Brisbane. Right after I finish lapping my heatsink(freezer64). Will I need to modify my mounting bracket or will i be fine? Im hoping for 3GHz+. I currently stuck at 2.9GHz.



I request the same information about the AC Freezer. I can hit 3.1GHZ, but the temps are ungodly.  Even the idle temps are WAY higher than my last one, which is now Linkin's, idling around 40*C.

I want to take it to 3.0 and I am SERIOUSLY considering this. The only things that concerns me is the AC Freezer bracket and the downward pressure.

If my mind can be eased, I will lop this sucker off.


----------



## JC316 (May 28, 2007)

Well, fuck it, if I don't get an answer by tonight, I will hack it off and see. URBK, I will let you know how it goes later on tonight


----------



## frankenchrist (May 28, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Well, fuck it, if I don't get an answer by tonight, I will hack it off and see. URBK, I will let you know how it goes later on tonight



I wish you best of luck! I guess there are no guarentees but mine has taken alot of direct pressure as long as it is centered and even.


----------



## JC316 (May 28, 2007)

Ok, Hacked the IHS off tonight. Armed with 93% alcohol and a X-Acto kit, I went it. It was kinda tough at first, because I didn't want to hack anything off inside, but after 30 minutes, I rammed it in and popped it right off. 

The thermal material underneath the lid was nonexistant and I could see the mirror shine of the chip. Cleaned the chip off, reinstalled it, put black tape over the little connectors sticking up, slapped some silver on and put the AC Freezer on.

To my dismay, the temps were slightly HIGHER than before. When installing the freezer, I noticed that it didn't clamp down that hard, so I took it off to modify it.

My modification consisted of putting black tape around the pins that hold the rocker in place, so it couldn't go in the hole.

Presto changeo my temps dropped from 41*C idle and 57*C load, to 33*C idle and 51*C load on orthos and 47*C during SCmark.

So if you want to use the AC Pro, you will have to modify it to take up some slack, but it's still an easy job.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 28, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Ok, Hacked the IHS off tonight. Armed with 93% alcohol and a X-Acto kit, I went it. It was kinda tough at first, because I didn't want to hack anything off inside, but after 30 minutes, I rammed it in and popped it right off.
> 
> The thermal material underneath the lid was nonexistant and I could see the mirror shine of the chip. Cleaned the chip off, reinstalled it, put black tape over the little connectors sticking up, slapped some silver on and put the AC Freezer on.
> 
> ...



CONGRATS!


----------



## DaMulta (May 28, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## oily_17 (May 28, 2007)

JC316 said:


> When installing the freezer, I noticed that it didn't clamp down that hard, so I took it off to modify it.
> 
> My modification consisted of putting black tape around the pins that hold the rocker in place, so it couldn't go in the hole.



If you check out hardnrg from Overclockersclub guide,it gives instructions for modifying the bracket that holds your AC Freezer in place.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/a64-ihs-removal.php

Good job anyways.


----------



## Urbklr (May 29, 2007)

Ya I hacked mine off yesturday. I took a razor blade and had it off in 5 Minutes. Cleaned it of and put a coating of thermal grease on the core. Right after I finished lapping my Freezer I threw it on and noticed it didn't close down as tight. It is contacting the core but I will take it off and modify the bracket. I havent turned it on yet because I am awaiting a videocard....so I don't even know if it will work.


----------



## gsan (May 30, 2007)

Just take off my X2 3800+'s IHS (LCBKE 0643 TPMW), guess what? The temperature drop 6-8'c  proc cooled by Noctua NH-U12F under NO air-cond.

before IHS taken off






after IHS taken off


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

gsan said:


> Just take off my X2 3800+'s IHS (LCBKE 0643 TPMW), guess what? The temperature drop 6-8'c  proc cooled by Noctua NH-U12F under NO air-cond.
> 
> before IHS taken off
> 
> ...



Wow  nice dude


----------



## mandelore (May 30, 2007)

Hey nice mate! bet ur chuffed with that 

Also, have tried combining tha with a low voltage burn in? (or his freq stck voltage)

Im still doing mine, but got my opty 185 (stock 2.6ghz @1.35V) to 2.9+ Ghz on 1.125V thats a whopping 20% (ish) drop in voltage needed. Still need a fair bump to get higher tho, but working on it!


----------



## Urbklr (May 31, 2007)

I modified my bracket and popped it on. I got my videocard yesturday so I tried to boot it at 3GHz @1.45V  It booted and worked. I ran two instances of cpu burn-in for about 45 minutes. It didn't crash and hit 39-40 Degrees. I ran BF2142 and it crashed instanely. So I figure It's my ram. When I get out of school today. Im goina go right at it and try and get it stable. Ill try and post a screenshot if I do get it stable!


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 3, 2007)

Well after remembering i had a couple skt478 p4's around here i decided to hack off the heatspreader on a 27x100 celeron. 4 swipes of a razor knife and it fell right off. im seriously considering doing this to my 3200+ but im rather nervous. I'm currently idling at 28c/load 35c and i feel that is a lil too high.


----------



## curt (Jun 3, 2007)

*hey*

i know its not an opteron 

but it will give u guys an idea of what can be hit 

funny part is under the cap my 4000+ is the same die size as your opterons

im guna get a dule core 1 day an ill be havin some fun after that


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 3, 2007)

I removed my IHS on my 3200+ and my temps went up by 5c. Now i idle at about 40c (on air) @ 1.4v. I'm starting to think i should have left the ihs on.


----------



## technicks (Jun 3, 2007)

Probably it doesn't make enough contact with the cooler. Try if you can modify it somehow.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 3, 2007)

technicks said:


> Probably it doesn't make enough contact with the cooler. Try if you can modify it somehow.



Yeah, I modified the retention bracket so the heatsink could sit lower. It fits pretty snug as it is, snug enough to spread the thermal paste out evenly. Maybe its still not tight enough though. I don't want the heatsink to come down too low and crack the core.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 3, 2007)

technicks said:


> Probably it doesn't make enough contact with the cooler. Try if you can modify it somehow.




It is usually about 2mm that needs shaved off the bracket.

Check this guide for details;

http://www.overclockersclub.com/guid...hs-removal.php


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 3, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> It is usually about 2mm that needs shaved off the bracket.
> 
> Check this guide for details;
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/guid...hs-removal.php



Thats the guide i used.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 3, 2007)

I now have a netburst keychain...I cant wait to make one out of my 3200+'s ihs.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 4, 2007)

u need to shave 3mm exactly

 measure the thickness of the ihs goodluck


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> u need to shave 3mm exactly
> 
> measure the thickness of the ihs goodluck



You wouldn't happen to have any pics of one shaved down, would you? For comparison.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 5, 2007)

curt said:


> i know its not an opteron
> 
> but it will give u guys an idea of what can be hit
> 
> ...




That's because it's based on the same core as Athlons. Opterons are just usually binned better and offer better quality.


----------



## curt (Jun 5, 2007)

*humm*

better chips would go faster gh wise i would think but what do i know [i havent owned a dule core yeat so hard to say ] all im thinkin is if i can get my old single to 3.3 then i dont se y a new dule built to run 2.6 or 2.4 cant hit 3.1 3.2 at least 

maken key chains is fun i got a ati crossfire chip set chip on mine with a k62 400mh cap an [thea only cpu if ever cooked a celiron 1gh ]

i allso killed a barton 2600+ but that was from cutting the l1 briges still only cooked 1 cpu my self sp far


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 7, 2007)

blacktruckryder said:


> You wouldn't happen to have any pics of one shaved down, would you? For comparison.



Never mind, I pulled the bracket back out and shaved  a little more off. Now I'm idling at 35-37 and thats with cheap white thermal paste that came with my Gigabyte heatsink.


----------



## spud107 (Jun 7, 2007)

just decapitated my 2ghz celeron , 5 mins with razor an holes drilled in corners of hs, job done lol now i have a new keyring.


----------



## aflipz (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here. Just signed in to thank mandelore for this valuable thread! 

I bought this used opteron 185 on ebay a few months ago: 

OAS185DAA6CD
CCBBE 0615EPMW
1431021D60251

I'm not much of an overclocker, more an ignorant user with a tiny bit of knowledge (more common sense really) and noticed that the temps on this one were higher than any other processor i had used in the past. Google searches revealed a lot of people having similar issues. Then i found this thread, at first i didn't dare do it but to constantly see my temps so high really bothered me, so i practiced on a 3200+ i have lying around, after seeing it was no biggie i decided to do it on my 185. 

Before: 47C idle 56C+ load (probably more, i had my system shut down in games more than i care for, and never had a chance to see the temperature just before shut down) 

After: 37-38C Idle 47-48C load. 

asus a8NE
opteron 185 with OCZ vindicator (using the 120mm fan)  and thermalright white paste (had it around) 
3gb kensington cheapo ram (2x 512 2x1gb) 
asus 8600gts

Even though i did not use the best thermal paste out there but 9C drop is incredible! I blame this on inadequate thermal paste inside the ihs and the fact that there is a gap between the chip and the ihs itself. It was like a little oven in there and without mandelore's thread i would have just kept enduring it like this. 

Thank you!


----------



## mandelore (Feb 10, 2008)

Hay, Welcome to TPU. Glad it offered you a significant improvement 

Great drop in load temperatures you got there, especially from something that cost virtually nothing


----------



## aflipz (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, 

yeah that's pretty amazing, considering i had bought this big OCZ multi heatpipe cooler in hopes of solving my heat issues and it made virtually no difference. This would not have been necessary if i had just did this mod. However, the lengths of the vindicator's brackets are easily adjustable to compensate for the reduced height of the naked die. 

I love free mods! Now if only i had the patience to learn how to overclock it right...


----------

